# Shirt-Stay suspenders



## skip291 (2 Apr 2007)

Does anyone know where i can get some of the shirt-stay suspenders like the US Marines have? They do a sweet job for keeping the shirts tucked in. I would be looking for white ones, if anyone has seen them around.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Apr 2007)

Skip,

I'll look into getting some for the shop.  If they're too difficult to obtain a stock of, I do have sources that can pick up a pair for you from the Marine Corps Exchange (PX).  You're right in that they do an awesome job of keeping the shirt tucked in and looking very professional.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## skip291 (2 Apr 2007)

Thanks alot! As long as they dont get too expensive, as I am still an OD (not for long though). I definately would be able to promote the stock with the rest of the boys who could use them. Especially since we are expected to wear our full whites soon. Maybe white would be the preferred marine stock as they wont show under black, and black may peer through those beautiful white slacks we wear......(insert cricket noises here)...


----------



## SeaDog (2 Apr 2007)

Well, if you're not in a hurry I would just pick them up the next time you (or if you have a bud on a deploying ship) are in Norfolk or Mayport or any other US port.   Just pop into the NEX (Naval Exchange) on base and hit the uniform clothing section.  When I was there last fall one of my buddies picked up a set...may do the same next time I'm down.  Other than that, I'm sure if you search some of the larger US based military uniform companies you should be able to track them down.  I saw a similar rig on the US Cavalry site (on-line mil surp/new kit store) that was like a thin belt you put over your shirt and under your pants to accomplish the same thing.  Might be a place to start.
Cheers.


----------

